# Nahmakanta Lake area(Maine), Sat. 9/4



## bigbog (Sep 4, 2010)

Got out for a while after the skies over the area of woodlands NE of Moosehead Lake cleared.
Wind must have been ~15mph +/-...bright sun.  
Approached by heading north on #95 from Bangor, to Milo/Brownville Jct...and (NMW's) Jo-Mary gate.   Then proceeded on to Nahmakanta Lake area(DeLorme Map #42/50), T1 R11 WELS township.  A lake we enjoy paddling often, with 5+ campsites on or near the shoreline.  SE end is mostly made up of small, round, rocks while the lake's north shore contains loose sandy beach-style availability. 
The trip was more of a sightseeing style trip.  Once closeby we walked around immediate area, enjoying the sun, temperatures(mid 70s), and light wind.
Just over a ridge are the Debsconeag Lakes(5) plus a 6th "Pond" = really nice paddling/camping trip(s) as well.
The area is rich in wildlife...the main draw.   Before and after June....bugs really aren't much of a problem.

A few random pics assembled in album:
_____________________________________
Nahmakanta Lake area...Sat. 9/4/10

*Guess I should've put this in TRs....


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 5, 2010)

Great shots bb !!  Especially like the one with the pristine water and colored rock mosaic --- looks like "cover shot material " ..


----------



## bigbog (Sep 5, 2010)

Yes Warp, 
 Those colorful 1-4" rocks stood right out in the sunshine yesterday.  The only time I'm down at that end is on foot...it's one of those times where the kevlar/carbon of some canoes(mine) shows its weak point vs the heavier Royalex.  You often have to get out to walk the things into shorelines like that. 
It's a little on the remote side, but that's its draw...with its clear, clean water....the Appalacian Trail skirts the lake's south shore along with the SE end's campsites. Those last ~15mi of the trail, where it jumps back and forth, that's where one will find Nahmakanta Lake..lol.


----------



## HD333 (Sep 8, 2010)

Bigbog
For years I went to Namakanta with my Dad, Uncle and some others for early season fishing.  We stayed in camps owned by Don and Angel, they have a bunch of dogsled dogs on their property.

We would hike up to remote ponds and fish for brookies and troll the main lake for Salmon.  I loved it up there, hopefully we will get back in the next few years.  

Nice pics.

HD


----------



## bigbog (Sep 8, 2010)

HD,
Great how some areas don't change much...  NE of Moosehead, among other areas, is a fun place to introduce young ones to canoeing, hiking,...a little flyfishing, just enjoying the outdoors...etc.  What's enjoyable is in remembering old cutting roads when older relatives used to work for..the GreatNorthern Paper Co...for example, before machanical harvesting, and we'd have to hike to cutting crews for granddad to tally the wood cut for payroll...just fun even in trying to FIND some of those places...makes for outdoor fun for young kids just as it did for me, then on summer vacations.

Little video from my Powershot A520...windy day at lower end of lake
Nahmakanta Lake...sunny afternoon


----------

